# LF teacup stingrays



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

LF teacup stingrays has any one seen any around and how much


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Charles has a small stingray but I'm not sure what kind. I saw it in his tank the other day. He only has the one though


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

johnny, if you havent had ray before, you should try something better than teacup.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

my red magdalenae is for sale if your interested.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dude..i can see a chunk going missing..id be careful with rays and that mbu. all it takes is one bad day for that mbu..and it could be disaster for you. just my thoughts bro.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Whoa yea i didnt notice you already had a puffer...arent they preditory


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what are you think Charles


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Mbu is different. I have a client with a 16" mbu with 3 6-8" motoro. But i would not try teacup as yourfirst ray.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Mbu is different. I have a client with a 16" mbu with 3 6-8" motoro. But i would not try teacup as yourfirst ray.


that would be sweet


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

remember also, each individual fish has its own personality. What works for some doesn't always works for others.

If it is your first ray, pick one that has been in local for a while and not too small. Both TCR and I are having some pretty nice rays to sell.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have a couple i am trying to get rid of...


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I have a captive bred female hystrix available.
about 4 months old 4 inch disk.
eating prawns and pellets.

pm me if interested


----------

